# Brutal CBD



## Stranger (3/6/20)

My order arrived yesterday with another Puma, this from a vendor that I had to order CBD. I dug out a Twisp Vega battery and a Justfog Q16 with a new coil to try the cbd juice

Bloody hell, that coil is 1.6 ohms and I had it at 10W and it nearly stripped the skin off the back of my throat. It was so harsh I could not determine the flavour.

I stopped MTL probably 18 months ago and have settled on 3mg nic for my mixes. This brutal cbd juice is 50/50 300mg cbd.

WTH makes it so harsh.?

I have not used that tank for a long time so I made sure it was clean, had a new coil and primed properly.

Is that 10w too high ?

or is it my expectation of a face full of vapour as I am now used to DTL. 

Comments appreciated thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/6/20)

I also have a couple of Brutal CBD from orders i made. the 25mg and 300mg and i have used it just like that in my DL tank and MTL pod around 20W to 25W and dont really feel any throat hit?

But these are 0.2 to 0.4 ohm coils so perhaps the 1.6ohm coil has such a big difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stranger (3/6/20)

I had a little play with the steam engine coil wrapping and wire calculator. I have no idea what is in those coils but it must be pretty thin wire. I hate making assumptions but if we input 30 awg at 1.6 ohms, it gives you 4 wraps at 9W and 3.8V

Change that to 32awg and we get 4.5 W at 2.7 V.

I will have to play a little to get this right methinks.

Thanks for the input.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/6/20)

Stranger said:


> I had a little play with the steam engine coil wrapping and wire calculator. I have no idea what is in those coils but it must be pretty thin wire. I hate making assumptions but if we input 30 awg at 1.6 ohms, it gives you 4 wraps at 9W and 3.8V
> 
> Change that to 32awg and we get 4.5 W at 2.7 V.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like either the Wattage was too high for the coil and possibly burned the coil dry or the cotton causing you to inhale burned cotton. With my mesh tank, if the wattage is too high, the actual mesh goes red and the juice does not stop it from going red hot and produces one hell of a dry burn hit!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/6/20)

Thanks Stompie. I don't think it was a dry hit, but I do agree that the wattage must be too high. At my coffee break just now I turned it down to 5 W and could get a little flavour. I then went to 6 and then 7W and purposely forced myself to mtl.

This is a lot better, but I still get a throat hit although I am now getting flavour.

Of course all this speculation leaves out one variable.

I could be just dumb as .........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

